# Dubia colony in the garage?



## anth.payne (Jul 28, 2009)

Just wondering what anyone might suggest for a heating method for keeping a colony in the garage? As I know they need 30C.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i keep mine in a shed in the garden. a heat mat covering half the bottom seems to do the trick. during cold winter days i heat the shed with a small radiator which might be a problem for you but if you have only one rub of roaches you could just add another mat to the side


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

the roach hut is just a shed in the garden but is well insulated. and heating provided by oil filled radiator hardly on due to insulation. link to other info on my site below.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

heat cable wrapped around the sides of the bin they are growing in. Attach to a stat and voila


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

mines in garage ,insulated with kingspan and 2 heat mats in tub budy..no radiator in garage but might install wood burner at later date


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

tidy i dont need to the shed was purpose built just to house my roaches, it costs around 5k to build it lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

wow 5k,thats some shed..its a palace up to my little garage l.o.l.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

ours are kept inside, in insulated cupboards now, makes for a tidy room though I have also looked into building a custom 'shed' next year.

Was thinking double insulated garage style but about 2/3 the size. Have not cost it up though yet.. can imagine they would be expensive!


----------

